# Win Rar file joiner????



## Aurrum (Jan 26, 2010)

I basically downloaded this these files and they came in separate files (i.e 1.rar 2.rar .. etc) however I can't extract them because it's showing the default web-browsers icon.
I have winrar installed and i also have other rar files that use winrar. this is the only one that doesn't use winrar. 
any idea how i can fix this?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You only extract the first one. You don't need to do anything to the rest. Just extract the one with the rar icon and rar file ending.


----------

